# Sub-Roadbed Width



## Aflyer

Hi all,
I am about to start cutting my sub road bed, and trying to decide on the width. My rubber roadbed is 2.5 inches wide and I am thinking 4 inches for the plywood.

I know this is subjective and also depends on the amount of room between the tracks, however I am looking for any input you have to share.

Thank you in advance,
Aflyer


----------



## The New Guy

I think it looks best without a lot of straight or flat surfaces between the landscape and the ballast.

I find it's easier for me to achieve that with less base. 

HTH


----------



## broox

But a bigger subroadbed gives more oppurtunity to attach the landscape to. Its easier to cover extra subroadbed than add it in after.


----------



## Aflyer

Thanks guys, I appreciate your responses. I went with 4" width on the sub roadbed which gives me the 3/4 inch on either side of the the roadbed for attaching scenery etc.

This is my first attempt at cookie cutter building. I hated cutting up the plywood into ribbons, but if I want grades it seems like the thing to do.

Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Aflyer -- You once posted progress on this layout on a website -- are you still using it and has it been updated?


----------



## Aflyer

Nuttin But Flyer,
Hi, and the answer is, I haven't done much work since mid March. I had a little surgery, some family stuff, and the dreaded house & yard work.

I finally got back to it a week or so ago, and am making a little progress, but not as quickly.
I actually have some sub roadbed cut, and hope to start putting it together next weekend. I need a couple more sheets of plywood, and the trailer is full of mulch, you know that yard maintenance thing.

I was actually posting progress on the classic toy trains site and the layout building site, and will post up some more as soon as I make some progress.

Here is a link to my posts:
http://cs.trains.com/ctt/f/95/t/215689.aspx

Thanks for asking,
Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I see the post on CTT's -- like the plan you devised. What software did you use for it? Any idea where buildings and accessories are going to fit in yet?


----------



## Aflyer

Hey Don,
I can't take credit for the track plan, I posted what I had created with a program called RailModeler and posted it on the Layouts and Layout building forum. Several of our forum members jumped in with ideas and suggestions and Member S&S reworked the plan to what it is today. The plan S&S provided uses CadRail software.

I have posted a link below to that thread and I am still amazed and very appreciative of all the help I received on the planning phase. I NEVER would have come up with something this nice on my own.

http://cs.trains.com/mrr/f/11/t/214324.aspx

Check it out and you will see how everyones input came together for the end result. Some of the buildings and stations are shown in the final version. And I will add a farm scene in the lower right corner, and work out other areas as I build.

Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I noticed you have vintage AF rubber roadbed in the photos -- do you plan to use this throughout the layout or is this simply to get your plans in place? I'm wondering if you plan to substitute another material for the rubber roadbed and if so, what it will be?

BTW - I think the 4" width is fine. As one other comment states, you have more access to attach your landscape materials. You don't want to find yourself short somewhere when you need to attach something.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

The more I look at this plan, the more I enjoy it. But I have questions -- much of it appears to be inside tunnels, do you have accesses built into the plan to retrieve any accidental derailments or stubborn starting engines? Also, how would you keep that track clean for good electrical contact?


----------



## Aflyer

Don,
The first question you had about AF rubber roadbed, yes I am using it throughout the layout. I have some of the wider radius curves from K-line, 54", and the road bed for those curves is made by Johnson, I was able to find it even though they have stopped operations and the company is for sale.
I have begun cutting some of the sub roadbed at 4", and I think it looks good. As stated you need some space for attaching scenery.
I am glad you enjoyed the plan, as you can see I like it so much I am building it. There is a lot of track inside tunnels, but in the worst case scenario, I can reach it all from underneath the layout. The best case scenario of course is that I won't have any track issues that would cause dead spots or derailments. There are also a couple of cutouts in the plan for access, but I am not sure yet if I will put those in. 
As for track cleaning, I have been looking at the track cleaning cars from Doug Peck at PortLines. I haven't ordered one, but he will sell completed units, or build you one from a box car, a caboose, or even a gondola car, for I think it is $79.00.
Hopefully I will be able to get the last two sheets of plywood I need tomorrow, and get some more of the layout built. I also plan to build the lower level, and run the trains for a while testing and working the kinks out before I begin assembling the upper level.

Aflyer


----------

